# Should Chrysler or Sears ever change there name?



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

chrysler and sears tower were both constructed by very respected and big pocketed companies.but after they were constructed both companies left the buildings...so should the buildings naming rights ever be sold?


and what about other well known buildings such as empire state,flatiron and etc.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

it might not even be possible... when people sign a lease on a whole building its for many many many years... not like a football stadium


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Weren't they selling the Sears Tower name or something like that not too long ago?


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^It was suggested by MetLife, after it acquired the deed from Trizec Hahn, that the naming rights could be sold. They found no takers. When CBRE bought the Tower from MetLife, they made no mention of changing the name.

BTW Chrysler NEVER occupied the Chrysler Building. At most, it had an auto show room in the lobby.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

IBM Building in Chicago as well
Same with the Playboy/Palmolive building, Smurfit Stone


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^???


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Never I say.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

what about flatiron


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

The Biggest name change of the Important Lanmark I have seen is The Pan-Am -to- MetLife .


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Also Library Tower to US Bank Tower's another one.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Standard Oil Building -> Amoco Building -> Aon Center


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

^^Good one. 

40 Wall St. -> The Trump Building? Nobody actually calls it that though.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

They could change their names, but the only problem is that the people who are used to calling them by those names.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

No, it'd just be wrong...


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

WTC 1 and 2 into the Twin Towers (this name is give at the day of completement, my birthday; 4 april 1973)


----------



## Muse (Sep 12, 2002)

No way!!

Both towers are world icons, and not only for us scraper nerds. They will always be known as such.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

no way, with out thys names they look like naked icons :sleepy:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

No they shouldnt changed their names.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Chrysler Bldg may not have actually held the corperation itself, but it did have displays of the car at the lobby at one point.


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

damn...imagine if Nissin foods bought the Chrysler tower and re-named it ...
*The Nissin Building*










does not have the same ring to it........ :weirdo:


----------

